# 3d Grafikdesign



## Takato (31. Dezember 2009)

Schönen Abend,

zuerst möchte ich mich Entschuldigen, da ich vermutlich das falsche Forum ausgewählt habe für meinen Thread (was ich dennoch nicht hoffe). Sollte dem so sein, wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn ein netter Moderator den Thread verschieben könnte 

Nun aber zum eigentlichen. Ich bin seit über 9 Jahren im Bereich der 2d Grafik aktiv und habe bisher meist Designs für Webseiten erstellt und diese zu Code verarbeitet. Seit längerem möchte ich mich aber intensiv mit der Erstellung von 3d Grafik beschäftigen und wie ich leider so bin, stecke ich mir oft viel zu hohe Ziele mit bedacht diese erst nach einer gewissen Zeitspanne erreichen zu können sofern man durch hält. Mein Traum wäre es "lebensecht" modellieren zu können um z.B. (jetzt kommts ) grafische Werke zu schaffen wie in diversen aktuellen Filmen (Avatar) oder "cinematrics" von Spielen (z.b. Diablo3, Warcraft etc.). Aber vielleicht auch "einfachere" Modells welche durchaus auch in Spielen verwendet werden können.

Soweit ich es bisher also richtig verstanden habe, liegt der einzige(?) unterschied an der Anzahl der Polygonen (mehr = detaillierter?)... falls das nicht stimmt wäre ich dankbar wenn man mich hier berichtigen könnte.

Nun meine eigentlichen Fragen sind wie folgt:

* Wie gehe ich das ganze am besten an?
* Welch ist das wohl dafür am besten geeignete Grafikprogramm?
* Gibt's da evtl. auch eine Studentenversion von? *g*
* Und last but not least: Findet man im Internet u.a. auch auf tutorials.de anständige Tutorials dafür oder wäre es sinnvoller ein Buch zu kaufen und wenn welches?


Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn sich einer die Zeit nehmen würde und mir bei meinem "Problem" helfen würde indem er die Fragen beantwortet  Danke


----------



## Matthias (31. Dezember 2009)

hi,




Takato hat gesagt.:


> Soweit ich es bisher also richtig verstanden habe, liegt der einzige(?) unterschied an der Anzahl der Polygonen (mehr = detaillierter?)... falls das nicht stimmt wäre ich dankbar wenn man mich hier berichtigen könnte.



Ne du, so ist das eher nicht. Es werden mit dem Fortschritt beim modellieren die Polygone eher sinnvoller eingesetzt. 
Ferner, spielt bei der professionalität das modelling eher eine etwas untergeordnete Rolle. Render-Einstellungen (zu welchen auch Licht und Shader gehören) und Animation machen sehr viel aus, bei guten Bildern. Auch die Effizienz/Sauberkeit des Szenenaufbaus usw usf spielen eine grosse Rolle beim Endresultat...
Wenn du wirklich auf Cinematics abziehlst, hast du noch einen (ziemlich sicher) jahrelangen Weg vor dir.
Es wäre auch nicht so, dass du da mit einer einzigen SW durchkommen würdest.
Nichts desto trotz, eine kleine Übersicht über die mir bekannten Programme:

3D:
· 3ds MAX     hat klar den Vorteil sehr weit (auch in Firmen) verbreitet zu sein.
· Maya    wird viel im Kino-bereich eingesetzt
· Cinema4D    ist eine sehr gut organisierte Software
· XSI     hab's noch nie verwendet.
· Lightwave     hab's noch nie verwendet.
· Houdini     ist ein Prozeduralisier-Monster  Würde ich neu Anfangen, würde ich das Teil mal gründlich austesten. Es gibt eine Gratis-Version. Kommerzielle Verwendung macht es dann aber ziemlich teuer.
· Blender     ist open-source und findet immer mehr Anhänger.

Composing:
· After-Effects    Wer kennts nicht?
· Combustion     Ich mag' es aber es hat seine sehr zickigen Seiten.
· Fusion        Ist der Traum an sich. 
· Nuke      hab's noch nie verwendet.
· Shake      für MAC-OS (basiert tw auf Nuke)

Natürlich musst du schon selbst rausfinden, welche SW dir am ehesten zusagt. Mit allen SW's auf der Liste (und vielen die ich jetzt nicht erwähnt habe) kannst du sehr viel machen. Auch Cinematics  .
Du wirst immer ein separates Composing-Tool brauchen, (Ausser bei Houdini; scheint sein eigenes zu haben). Denn du wirst komplexe Szenen unmöglich am Stück und/oder perfekt aufgemotzt rausrendern können. Du glaubst nicht, wie viel in der Post noch rausgeholt werden kann/muss.

Also würde ich an deiner Stelle mal Demos der SWs ziehen und das Zeug durchtesten auf welches dir am besten zusagt.

Liebe Grüsse
Matthias


----------

